# bracket for cutting square



## mickelsen (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm looking for a bracket/tool to make it easier to make square, straight cuts with my router and circular hand saw. The Kreg Square Cut would be very good but only handles cuts up to 12". Does anyone know of something similar that can handle longer cuts? I need to handle cuts up to 2' long.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

mickelsen said:


> I'm looking for a bracket/tool to make it easier to make square, straight cuts with my router and circular hand saw. The Kreg Square Cut would be very good but only handles cuts up to 12". Does anyone know of something similar that can handle longer cuts? I need to handle cuts up to 2' long.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark


You can make one quite easily although a little more unweildly than some that you buy. Take 2 pieces of ply wood, 3/4" is better if you want to cut wider pieces, and join them at a right angle with a lap joint. The offset on your saw is about 3 3/4" so leave 4" of the edge runner sticking past the lap joint. The first cut will cut the excess off and you can use that to line up your cuts instead of measuring your offset each time.


----------

